#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Τεγίδες & μηκίδες θερμής / ψυχρής έλασης. Στατικά συστήματα.

## Xάρης

Τι είδους τεγίδες/μηκίδες προτιμάτε; Θερμής ή ψυχρής έλασης;

Ως στατικό σύστημα επιλέγετε τις δοκούς 1 (αμφιέρειστες) ή 2 το πολύ ανοιγμάτων;
Μήπως τις συνεχείς δοκούς gerber;

----------

